# My heart still breaks for General



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

My sweet bud, it will be 3 months on Saturday. Your angel puppies you sent are dolls and taking care of your Mommy like you requested them to do. Jax tries to steal my heart every day to send a good report to you. The back yard is different with a new pool and larger backyard for play. I imagine you and Belle playing in the new pool last night and it was a dream. But I miss you soooo much it still hurts. I know you needed to be with Belle and Whitney at the bridge, but we miss you so much. School started this week and Lauren is having a hard time getting to bed. She says she misses your nightly kisses. I miss my General's kisses too! I still cry every day for you and Belle. I love you so much. Mammy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*General*

General

I never met you and Belle, but I feel like I knew you both, because of your Mom's descriptions. You are loved and missed so much!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Always remember they're still with you....just because you don't see them doesn't make them gone. Close your eyes, take a deep breath, and remember.....then you'll feel them watching over you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nat, so sorry for your heartache for both General and Belle. So glad that they sent you Jax and Jolie to love, but I know that the part of your heart that belongs to General and Belle, can never be filled. Sending healing thoughts and prayers to you, your hubby and Lauren.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Dear Nath.
I am stretching my hands to reach yours as we are walking together on the same bumpy road, sisters in pain. It is hard to move in darkness when Golden light shuts off, but you look harder you have that tiny Jax's light glowing brighter every day. Lauren will have a lots of kisses to come from these two pups, and you and me have to learn to live with our pain, as it will never go away. This pain is not acute any more it became chronic. 
My Bud taught me the lesson, live in present, enjoy the little things when they come your way. On the day sharlin posted Buddy's photo in sunset I felt I got a postcard from my boy. When you dream about your babies they are there with you again. Like it says in 
Serenity Prayer ​God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And wisdom to know the difference.
Living one day at a time;
Enjoying one moment at a time; 
Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace; 

May peace be with you my friend.
​


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> General
> 
> I never met you and Belle, but I feel like I knew you both, because of your Mom's descriptions. You are loved and missed so much!


Karen, you always rock! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Dear Nath.
> I am stretching my hands to reach yours as we are walking together on the same bumpy road, sisters in pain. It is hard to move in darkness when Golden light shuts off, but you look harder you have that tiny Jax's light glowing brighter every day. Lauren will have a lots of kisses to come from these two pups, and you and me have to learn to live with our pain, as it will never go away. This pain is not acute any more it became chronic.
> My Bud taught me the lesson, live in present, enjoy the little things when they come your way. On the day sharlin posted Buddy's photo in sunset I felt I got a postcard from my boy. When you dream about your babies they are there with you again. Like it says in Serenity Prayer ​God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
> Courage to change the things I can,
> ...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Nath said:


> My sweet bud, it will be 3 months on Saturday. Your angel puppies you sent are dolls and taking care of your Mommy like you requested them to do. Jax tries to steal my heart every day to send a good report to you. The back yard is different with a new pool and larger backyard for play. I imagine you and Belle playing in the new pool last night and it was a dream. But I miss you soooo much it still hurts. I know you needed to be with Belle and Whitney at the bridge, but we miss you so much. School started this week and Lauren is having a hard time getting to bed. She says she misses your nightly kisses. I miss my General's kisses too! I still cry every day for you and Belle. I love you so much. Mammy



Thinking of you and your family as you pass this sad anniversary of General's leaving to go be with Belle and Whitney. It's so hard at times. My Barkley often visits me in my dreams too.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thinking of you i cant imagine the pain you feel. They are always with you,hoping the new puppies are doing well


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys, we had a really nice weekend with Lauren and the pups. Not sure if I posted, but we just built a new swimming pool and extended the back yard for the pups with a new fence. This weekend was the first time for us to enjoy it. Jolie is such a water bug that her angel sister Belle would have been so proud. I cried a bit wishing that Belle and General could have enjoyed this treasure in their back yard, but I am sure they swim at the bridge. It's been a whirl wind of a year for us. I just want to look forward to a calm holiday season this go round. Christmas Eve was when this cancer journey started for us. I just still can't believe the cancer not only took my Belle du Jour, but my General too. I wouldn't have imagined it when we decided to fight for Belle that day.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am glad you are enjoying time with Jax and Jolie. It is still so soon after losing Belle and General. They are still watching over all of you!!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

SandyK said:


> I am glad you are enjoying time with Jax and Jolie. It is still so soon after losing Belle and General. They are still watching over all of you!!


Thanks Sandy. I just feel so bless to have them all in my heart and have my love in theirs. They all needed a good home, be a part of a family and get unconditional love.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How old are they? Did you post pictures somewhere?


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> How old are they? Did you post pictures somewhere?


I have pictures of them in my albums. General, Belle and the puppies.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I've just seen the photos, it's not fair they should still be with us.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Nat, just checking in from Indianapolis. Give the pupers kisses from me and Max!


----------

